# Donkey color and breeding



## Charlotte (Nov 13, 2009)

I bet this has all been answered on here before, but this is my first time to visit and I have a couple of questions.

Is donkey color genetics the same as horse color genetics?....I am specifically talking about white spotting patterns. It sure doesn't look like it to me.






Is it difficult to get a stallion to breed a (??? what are they called???) jennet? To make a ?? Hinney ?? I mean, are stallions likely not interested in breeding donkeys?

For years Frank has said he would like to have a little spotted girl donkey to breed to Cowboy, but I don't know if any of this works!





Charlotte


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 13, 2009)

Welcome to the long eared corner of the forum!

This is a fun site to learn about longears: ADMS

They cover the spotting question (and a whole lot more) in the FAQ's page.



There is even more on the donkey spotting gene under the heading, "Spotting Pix."

I hear that breeding for mules or hinnies frequently isn't just a matter of getting one each of the appropriate species and gender together. Some animals simply won't breed outside their own species. Even if they do breed, some females won't settle with a stud that isn't the same species as they are. There is a higher rate of abortion when the foal is a hybrid. Foals with mixed parentage are a bit more likely to be rejected by their mothers, too. Even with all that against them, there are some members of this forum that are pretty successful with their blended babies, and I'm sure you'll be hearing from them, shortly!

ETA: yes, that's a mini mule in my avatar.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you Bunnylady. That little mule looks cute.

I went to that web site you provided the link for and found lots of information. thank you.

Do you know if anyone breeds and sells small ones that mature under 30"?

Charlotte


----------



## minimule (Nov 14, 2009)

I breed for mini mules. My Jack was raised with mares from the time he was a year old. Now he won't touch a jenny.

Breeding hybrids, all the "genetics" pretty much goes out the window. You can't gaurantee color or size. As has been said it isn't as easy as you might think. Some mares won't accept a jack, some jacks won't touch mares, most stallions won't get close to a jenny. Donkeys body temp is different than horses and they smell different than horses. A mare has a standing heat of 4-10 days. A jenny usually is only 3 days. Hinneys are rare because of the issues. A mare can carry a mule foal without much problems.

I've been breeding for mules since 2001. I've used different size and colored mares and so far haven't been able to "assure" what I get. I bred 2 mares 2x each and got totally different foals.

A palomino pinto, 30" tall produces a sorrel pinto that matured 36". Her second foal was solid palomino that matured 30". The other mare was a 33" palomino that produced an odd sorrel that matured 38" and his full sister, now 2, is about 35" and a smokey bay. I honestly think this mare was really a champagne but since she is deceased.......

My smallest mule is 28" at a year. he is out of a 32" mare.

Corrine has a stallion that loves his jennys. She has successfully had hinneys! She can tell more about that side of.


----------

